# Hay Making Parts Stock on the Farm



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Lets make a list of Haymaking parts stock everyone keeps on the farm...triguy gave me the idea with his lessons learned post...

1. Shear bolts
2. Sickle bushing ( for me a go threw I few a year...easy to replace)
3. Grease gun and lots of grease
4. Sickle guards
5. Sickle blades

Time for more coffee...what else do we need....thanks


----------



## stevemsinger (Jul 8, 2009)

Rake teeth, roller chain, chain lube, master links, lots of twine, key stock, belt splicer and clips, good supply of assorted bolts and nuts, black tape and auto wire. Those are some of the things I keep in the truck so I don't have to stop and go back to the shop if something minor happens.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a parts box for each piece of eq.Plus some boxes for misc parts.

Disc Cuter has blades,pin&clip for blades,tool for changing blades.

Rake,teeth,rake wh beaings,bolts.

My current baler I don't have any parts on hand but in the past I've had extra belt,belt splicer,beaings,chain connectors,chain breaker.

Have about 8 boxes of tools and stuff in pickup.Wrenches,sockets,hammer,punches,chisels,hacksaw,snapring pliers,box with electrical repairs, fuses,tester.box of small stuff,grease zerks,screws,small bolts,allen wrenches,small tools,emery cloth,zip strips,utility knife,tire pressure gauge.

Window cleaner, hand cleaner,paper towels

Also have feul tank,air tank,eng & hyd oil,elec grease gun,chainlube,wd-40,hyd jack,wood blocks,chain,chain binders,straps.

Jumper cables.

I carry a key ring in my pocket with a extra set of keys for All the tractors.It sucks to drive back home to get keys if someone else has them.

And the 2 most important things Duct Tape & tarp straps


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

sensors and tires!


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

A 5gal pail of hydraulic oil - got a JD 4010 leaker running the baler!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

A couple more things I have along in pickup.

A piece of carpet to lay/kneel on when working on stuff.Instead of getting stuble pricks or a wet arse.

A magnetic parts dish,to put in bolts/etc in.And can use the magnet to find a droped bolt.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks like everybody pretty much listed the essentials. One thing we used to keep on the shelf when I still had a NH 495 haybine was a spare cross, the entire pto line used the same one thru the whole length and they never seemed to go out until about an hour after the dealer closed on a Saturday.

I also keep a can of ether in each haymaking tractor, works very well for cleaning out the hydraulic connectors on the equipment and tractors before hooking up the hoses.

If a person is running an applicator, I also try to keep a can of electrical cleaner or another spray solvent with a straw with it, works very well for cleaning the tips on the applicators if a piece of crud should clog one. Ether works well here as well, but something with a straw on it works better.


----------



## okhillbilly (Jun 18, 2009)

I keep a spare belt for the pickup on the baler. That breaks and your done.


----------



## NEHerdsman (Sep 23, 2009)

Extra set of wheel bearings for the balers, tubes for the tires. I had a rash of flats and busted wheel bearings, I solved that by stocking full sets of bearings and a few tubes. Worked like a charm - haven't had a failure since...


----------

